# plug-in installed for MIME type



## ndrory@sympatic (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi there,
I tried to connect to www.iba.org.il/media/?recorded=radio14 and I got this message:"The page Internet Broadcast Center - IBA :: ???? ??????? - ???? ?????? has content of MIME type application/x-mplayer2. Because you dont have a plug-in installed for this MIME type, this content cant be displayed".
How can I get a plug-in installed for MIME type?
Thanks
Nomi


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 21, 2008)

Install *Flip4Mac*.


----------



## stephsandl (Aug 29, 2008)

this didn't work. do i need to save the file in app in a particular file?


----------



## lafemmecreole (Mar 28, 2009)

I am experiencing the same problem - did you find a solution, if so what was it?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 28, 2009)

If Flip4Mac or Perian can't view a web stream that means they are streaming in WindowsDRM. No one beside Windows 10+ can view those files.

If those two plugins can't view a stream then move on because they are using a very bad web site design.


----------



## Wanka (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi, can you recommend me any download file, where could I download this plug in?? Thx


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 8, 2009)

The answer is in post #5 - with Flip4Mac or Perian.


----------

